# Rich, did I miss an issue?



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

RC, what was the last issue of FLARE! that was shipped? I think I was a little behind on renewal and think I missed one. I have May/June but thought the next one should be here. Correct me if I'm wrong.

On another note, when you gonna update your site? I want to know how the greens are coming along. (I WANT SOME!)
My last Black Orchid/Melano spawn wasn't pretty. I culled all of them.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The last issue of flare was the may/june. The next one will be the after convention one issue. I'll have more greens in the fall. I'm putting 15 spawns in tanks this week and have 3 more planned after that, but I need to use the same males twice. I should have fish available this fall in a couple of different metallic colors and a bunch of the double black lines. As an interesting side note all the "greens" are really royal blue metallics.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool. I'll be interested in the double blacks as well. Hope they turn out well for you. I didn't miss an issue then. Wanted to make sure I was kept in the loop.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If all goes well I should have "DB" in Plakat and long finned.I might have some red/black butterflies from that same line.I might have some metallics in black. I should have light bodied and dark bodied iridescent metallics. I should also have some non-metallic iridescents and maybe some pastels. I just put 14 pairs in tanks today. I'll be releasing the females tomorrow morning.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

So many choices, so few tanks! Oh well, another reason to buy a few more. There are still some unused flat surfaces here at home!


----------

